# an alternative of double sided tape



## kkalin78 (Dec 20, 2012)

I came up with the tip about 1.5 year ago when I needed to do a template routing and found that I didn't have piece of double sided type. I decided to use paint tape that it's cheap and available everywhere.

So the idea is to create a small roll inside out. Usually I cut a small piece about 4'' and round it on my finger. See picture #1. 
Next tip is to place these pieces in perpendicular of each other. So there will be no a side movement. See picture #2. And it perfectly works for template routing on either router table or hand routing. 

Recently I caught myself that I complete stopped using double sided tape for this purpose. So far I haven't had any failure because of this replacement. Hope it can be useful for others  (Tip provided AS IS)


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

Nice tip, will have to try that. I have tried rolling the tape inside out like that with less than optimum results but hadn't thought of placing two pieces at right angles. Thanks.:thumbsup:


----------

